# Another slight problem :(



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hey all, I have a slight problem again with my 10gallon tanks.

I am sure it is a simple solution/answer but I want to be sure.

I have 2 10 gallon tanks that I have been trying to cycle fully for a long time now (6-8weeks!!!).


Tanks are set-up:

drift wood, sponge filter, lots of dwarf sag, java moss and crypts, heater set to 21c ish, t5 Lights. oh and TONS of duckweed, 50% of top covered in it.

One substrate of fluval plant substrate (This is keeping my PH at 6.5-6.7 from 7.2 tap!! )
One with flourite

The flourite tank is for blue velvet shrimps and the fluval is for CRS.

Anyways...

I am having trouble cycling my tanks, they get 9 hours of light a day and I have have 3 black phantom tetras in each.

Both tanks have readings of about:

.25 ammonia
.75 NitrIte!
10-15PPM NitrAte

I have been doing about 20% water changes in both tanks for about a week now, daily, and I am still having the same readings...

I figured since it should have been cycled now, and maybe I am getting false readings. So I threw in 6 blue velvets in the flourite tank and lost 2 in 2 days. (removed the rest to a safe tank).

So what I think is causing my tank to not cycle could possibly be my sponge filters.. Because my tanks with a HOB or Canister are all doing well and no issues.. and I only use filter foam in them.

The sponge filters are about 3" diameter and 2.5" in height.

Should my tanks have been cycled by now? Should I add HOB's to the tanks?
I wanted to avoid the HOBs and just try sponges since I hear people tend to lose less baby shrimps with just sponge filters. (Yes I cover my HOB intakes with a sponge prefilter)

Maybe I am forgetting a simple step? Or maybe I am doing something completely wrong!?!

Any help would be awesome, thanks!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

my ADA Amazonia tank took 3 months to cycle..

I'd do a larger w/c with no tankmates.

Test water after 24hrs... should be 0.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

But it is to my understanding ADA leaches ammonia for quite a while before cycling, but flourite has bacteria when purchased to speed up the cycle, and fluval isnt suppose to leach ammonia to my knowledge.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Splak said:


> But it is to my understanding ADA leaches ammonia for quite a while before cycling, but flourite has bacteria when purchased to speed up the cycle, and fluval isnt suppose to leach ammonia to my knowledge.


Exactly, do you dose ammonia to help the cycle? Where did you get the ammonia while your substrate doesn't leach?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Im thinking it came from the 3 tetras. Or im getting a false reading. I use api master test kit.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Splak said:


> Im thinking it came from the 3 tetras. Or im getting a false reading. I use api master test kit.


Three tetras and you're getting readings on ammonia and nitrite, then your tank is definitely not cycled yet. Keep the fish in there to complete the cycle is probably a good idea. Or remove the fish and add pure ammonia.

I'm surprised though with that many plants/duck weeds you're still getting the readings.


----------

